# Nolvasan expiration date?



## redtail2426 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok well I just bought a gallon of nolvasan and just saw the expiration date on it is june 2010 and I know I will have atleast 3/4's of it left by then considering you only need two tablespoons for mixing a gallons worth. Does anyone know if this stuff is really no good by the expiration date??


----------



## redtail2426 (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone?.... :roll:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope not!! We bought our gallon about a year ago.

I read somewhere you should mix it with distilled water, not tap water. They said it's good for 6 week mixed with distilled water but only a week with tap water. I can't find the source.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't really see how it can go "bad", since nothing is eating it.....maybe it's just not as potent.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe it's chemically unstable or the minerals in the water bind with some of the elements (there's that word again!!) and it's no longer effective?


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Maybe it's chemically unstable or the minerals in the water bind with some of the elements (there's that word again!!) and it's no longer effective?



Good theory. I don't think it would be DANGEROUS to use it expired, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Most things have an arbitrary expiration day. Probably conservative. 

Maybe after 3 years increasing the concentration a bit will make up for it's lack of potency.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

I forget where but I heard you can freeze it to extend shelf life. Dunno if I agree with this though.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Nolvasan ice cubes or Popsicles!!


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Nolvasan ice cubes or Popsicles!!



Tasty!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Nolvasan ice cubes or Popsicles!!
> ...


Talk about fresh breath!!! :roll:


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

Contact the company that makes the Nolvasan, ask them why it has an expiration date.


----------



## redtail2426 (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I called fort dodge about the nolvasan and they said they do not know if it is safe to use after the expiration date because they dont test any of there products past the expiration dates. So another words (Use expired nolvasan at your own risk!).


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

redtail2426 said:


> Well I called fort dodge about the nolvasan and they said they do not know if it is safe to use after the expiration date because they dont test any of there products past the expiration dates. So another words (Use expired nolvasan at your own risk!).


That's a cop out. They had to test it to come up with an expiration date! Or they just want us to buy more. Dang capitalism!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

I checked our bottle and it says Nov 2008!!! We bought it a little over a year ago so it has a 2 year shelf life. I think we'll just increase the ratio and use more of it after that date.


----------

